# Bianchi carbon bike advice



## CharlieHutchings (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey guys i'm a bit new to the road biking scene and would like some advise on a second hand carbon Bianchi(not sure of the model) that i spotted at my local bike shop. the shop owner is asking £345 (Roughly $557)

any comments will be really useful to me.

Thanks


----------



## stickboybike (Feb 7, 2011)

CharlieHutchings said:


> Hey guys i'm a bit new to the road biking scene and would like some advise on a second hand carbon Bianchi(not sure of the model) that i spotted at my local bike shop. the shop owner is asking £345 (Roughly $557)
> 
> any comments will be really useful to me.
> 
> Thanks


Thats a Centoventi (sp?) 2005 model year, 928 Bianchi. Basically the 125th anniversary edition. It's a nice collectors edition if it's in stock form and not cannibalized. If it's with in your budget, go for it as long as the frame hasn't any cracks at the seat clamp and bottom bracket region. Also be careful as some of these frames had issues with the bottom bracket shell spinning with in the frame rendering them useless. 

It'll be a comfy ride but no speed machine like the new Sempre Pro or Infinito CV frames are. So much has changed with frame technology in the past 8 years that frame was made, buy it with the premise that you'll upgrade to something newer in a handful of seasons. 

Enjoy!


----------

